# Vauen Pipes: Quality?



## easysmoker

I've been a cigarette and cigar smoker for a number of years and have just recently delved into the world of pipe smoking. So far I have been using corncobs due to their affordability. I didn't want to spend a lot of money without giving it a test first. To make a long story short I have decided to buy my first briar pipe and the tobacconist in town has a large supply of Vauen pipes and nearly nothing else. He sang their praises (as I expected as they seem to be his major supplier) and remarked about their quality being comparable to much more expensive famous brands i.e: Dunhill, Peterson, Savinelli, etc. Has anyone had any experience they care to share with these pipes? They cost about the same as the estates I was looking at from peterson at around $150-$200. It's enough where I want to be sure I'm making a sound decision. Thanks in advance for your help and thank you for your time spent reading my rather lengthy post.


----------



## thewileyman

I don't have any experience with Vauens, but you can get a good Savinelli that will serve you very well for less than $100.


----------



## AcworthAl

easysmoker said:


> I've been a cigarette and cigar smoker for a number of years and have just recently delved into the world of pipe smoking. So far I have been using corncobs due to their affordability. I didn't want to spend a lot of money without giving it a test first. To make a long story short I have decided to buy my first briar pipe and the tobacconist in town has a large supply of Vauen pipes and nearly nothing else. He sang their praises (as I expected as they seem to be his major supplier) and remarked about their quality being comparable to much more expensive famous brands i.e: Dunhill, Peterson, Savinelli, etc. Has anyone had any experience they care to share with these pipes? They cost about the same as the estates I was looking at from peterson at around $150-$200. It's enough where I want to be sure I'm making a sound decision. Thanks in advance for your help and thank you for your time spent reading my rather lengthy post.


Take a look at this

VAUEN GmbH - The Company

However, I do not believe their prices are any different from most pipe manufactures. Also, Dr Grabow are real cheap and not a bad way to get started.


----------



## jamesstew

I've never heard about this brand but at that price why not? I like smoking pipes with filters but cleaning them is a chore; I found more gunk accumulates in the shank. I got a Hardcastle from Iwan Ries that is an outstanding smoker for under $40.00 and smokes better than my two Savs, and my Peterson's. As good as my Nordings and my Comoy's.


----------



## AcworthAl

jamesstew said:


> I've never heard about this brand but at that price why not? I like smoking pipes with filters but cleaning them is a chore; I found more gunk accumulates in the shank. I got a Hardcastle from Iwan Ries that is an outstanding smoker for under $40.00 and smokes better than my two Savs, and my Peterson's. As good as my Nordings and my Comoy's.


Hardcastle-IMO the best value in pipes


----------



## Mister Moo

You have to respect Vauen as the only producer of a pipe with teats.

https://www.annonces.de/Shop/gbilder/muuh.jpg

Neither should we forget the forgettable Pipoo.










Anecdotally, and more in line with your question, I have one Vauen. It's a slender small-bowled meer-lined briar I got on ebay for $2.00 and I like it a lot. The Vauen line is not broadly distributed in the US and the pipes don't get much discussion but I never heard a bad word about them except, maybe, the cow thingie.

Gurgling, hot pipes suck - especially the ones that won't pass a pipe cleaner with ease. Every new (or used) pipe you buy is going to be a crap shoot in one way or another. I doubt a new Vauen pipe would be a disappointment if the geometery looks right* and the shape whispers, "Buy me!" in your ear. If a demonstrable flaw shows up after purchase (like a hollow spot in the briar) most pipe retailers are good to make the problem right if you didn't abuse the puffer. Ask about the "after smoked" policy with your retailer.

* no whistle when you draw/blow thru it (that can mostly be corrected);
airhole is bottom-center in the bowl; no cracks, chips or fills;
pipe cleaner passes in/out easily; and
there is practically no gap between the tenon seat and the face of the mortise.

That mortise-tenon gap thing - you need to figure it out and then, before you buy a pipe, you can first remove the stem and gauge the gap with a pipe cleaner. A significant gap will probably/possibly be a moisture trap and may create a gurgle that just won't quit. At least this has been my experience. Tenon tips are sometimes flared, beveled or even made with countersunk ends to create "perfect" airflow. While some shapes may succeed better than others, big gaps scare me off. www.glpease.com/faq (in his greater wisdom) says,

"_Q: My pipe sometimes gurgles. The moisture seems to be concentrated at the inlet to the stem. What's up with that?_

_A: Here's what's going on._
_There's always moisture present in the "smoke stream," as a byproduct of combustion. There's a plenum, an expansion chamber between the end of the tenon and the floor of the mortise. This expansion results in a combination of turbulence, rapid cooling, and condensation. This is exacerbated by the temperature gradient between the bowl and the stem. So, moisture forms in the plenum. If the tenon inlet is not tapered, the result is increased turbulence at the inlet, which will concentrate the condensate at/near the inlet, hence the gurgle. (If the condensate simply stayed in the plenum, it wouldn't gurgle unless you REALLY pulled hard on the thing.)_
_If you "flare" the inlet of the stem, providing a smoother transition, the gurgling will possibly be minimized. You'll still get condensation, of course, but more of it will "stay where it belongs."_

Time will tell on this fine point in any pipe selection. For me a predicted "gurgler" might and a predicted "no gurgler" never does.


----------



## easysmoker

Wow, I honestly appreciate the stream of advice below. I'm shocked by how quickly everyone responded. I've been trying to do a ton of research online and this is certainly the most useful site I stumbled upon by far! Based on the info you guys gave me I decided to get a Vauen after all. I will say that my eye was a fair bit keener my second round through and I chose a different pipe than I was going to. I went with a prince with a slight curve to it that has beautiful straight grain running down one side and some well formed birdseyes on the bottom. It fit the bill as far as the important qualities described below (by all), it also so has some nice raised metalwork, and that combined made it feel right in my hand. The proprietor insured me that if there are any issues he would make things right, smoked or not. I have always gone to him for my cigars and loose RYO tobacco and I believe he is good for his word. I asked him and he informed me that he is one of very few individuals able to sell Vauens in the US at this time. It's a little tobacconist in Enfield, CT. It's called Connecticut Valley Tobacconist, in case any Vauen fans are finding them hard to procure. Oh, and I still haven't decided whether the cow thing is adventurous and creative, or hideous haha. Thanks again!


----------



## Mister Moo

easysmoker said:


> Wow, I honestly appreciate the stream of advice below. I'm shocked by how quickly everyone responded. I've been trying to do a ton of research online and this is certainly the most useful site I stumbled upon by far! Based on the info you guys gave me I decided to get a Vauen after all. I will say that my eye was a fair bit keener my second round through and I chose a different pipe than I was going to. I went with a prince with a slight curve to it that has beautiful straight grain running down one side and some well formed birdseyes on the bottom. It fit the bill as far as the important qualities described below (by all), it also so has some nice raised metalwork, and that combined made it feel right in my hand. The proprietor insured me that if there are any issues he would make things right, smoked or not. I have always gone to him for my cigars and loose RYO tobacco and I believe he is good for his word. I asked him and he informed me that he is one of very few individuals able to sell Vauens in the US at this time. It's a little tobacconist in Enfield, CT. It's called Connecticut Valley Tobacconist, in case any Vauen fans are finding them hard to procure. Oh, and I still haven't decided whether the cow thing is adventurous and creative, or hideous haha. Thanks again!


Cow is hideous.

A graceful prince is sheer genius to my eye, by the way. I only have one but, to me, it is pipe perfection. Picture please?


----------



## easysmoker

Mister Moo said:


> Cowe is hideous.
> 
> A graceful prince is sheer genius to my eye, by the way. I only have one but, to me, it is pipe perfection. Picture please?


Oddly enough I fix cameras for a living but I don't actually own one. Feels too much like I'm taking my work home with me haha. I'm going to be showing off my new addition tonight at a gathering at the smoke shop. I'll be sure to snag a pic to post while I'm there. They're always snapping pics for the board. Thanks again.


----------



## Mister Moo

easysmoker said:


> ...I fix cameras for a living but I don't actually own one. Feels too much like I'm taking my work home with me...


I understand. It's lucky you're not a urologist.


----------



## DubintheDam

VAUNEN...top quality at bottom prices...on par with Stanwell.


----------



## KevinV

Mister Moo said:


> You have to respect Vauen as the only producer of a pipe with teats.
> 
> https://www.annonces.de/Shop/gbilder/muuh.jpg


Now that is just udderly ridiculous.


----------



## easysmoker

I sincerely apologize for my extended absence and failure to post promised pictures. An unfortunate occurrence involving lemonade and a laptop left me computer less for quite a while! In the time since my last post I had a change of heart I returned the prince for a slightly less expensive and bent pipe that is more suited to everyday use. It's not quite as formal and I am not concerned carrying it with me on the go. Luckily I am not wanting for elegance as my girlfriend gave me a beautiful Vauen symphony for my birthday this week. The picture does not do its elegance and delicate beauty a scrap of the justice it deserves but I suppose you can't ask for much from the built in cam on my new macbook. Lighting is a bit tricky on a black pipe! I want to apologize especially to Mister Moo. I thoroughly appreciated your advice and I'm embarrassed at my lack of punctuality. I would PM you but as I do not have 10 posts to my credit I will just have to hope you see this. Anyway, enjoy the pictures and happy smoking to all!!


----------



## easysmoker

easysmoker said:


> my girlfriend gave me a beautiful Vauen symphony for my birthday this week. The picture does not do its elegance and delicate beauty a scrap of the justice it deserves but I suppose you can't ask for much from the built in cam on my new macbook. Lighting is a bit tricky on a black pipe!


The symphony is the same pipe I a smoking in my avatar and profile picture for some reason it came out a bit clearer at that angle while I was holding it.


----------



## jcats

nice pipes!

most German pipe smokers have used Vauen pipes at one point or another, that is what I have been told.

I have few Design Berlin pipes, smoke great too.


----------



## ZubrisLV

Hello! I live in Europe and Vauen (spell it like F A U E N) very popular here. Most part of them are for 9 mm filter, but You can find non-filter pipes too. If You want to buy Vauen, You should buy a pipe with the white dot on stem- on pipes like this you hardly find fills or cavity. It's like a symbol of quality.For the German market this dot is white, for the International market dot is grey.


----------



## Mister Moo

ZubrisLV said:


> ...Vauen (spell it like F A U E N)


Say it like "Fow-en."


----------



## bubo2069

Mister Moo said:


> Say it like "Fow-en."


Say it like "Cow-en"??? 

Very nice puffers!p


----------



## Joshcertain

I think the Vauen and Design berlin pipes are some of the best designs on the market. They remind me of the Bauhaus work evolved into pipes. Their designers are truly creative and they take remarkable chances with their work. Their use of contrast and form in their designs is truly incredible. 

If i had a big old pile of cash i had to spend, I would buy a ton of pipes from both manufacturers.


----------



## Mister Moo

bumpit:

Vauen does it again.


----------



## Pipe Organist

Mister Moo said:


> bumpit:
> 
> Vauen does it again.


Looks more like a pipe that comes as a "gift with the purchase" of a high-end sports car, or home appliance. Maybe it's the white high gloss finish and "uber techie" stylized "V" on the bowl.

Either way, this pipe seems to be making a statement. Just what it's saying, I can't tell.


----------



## MarkC

Looks like it should have a built-in MP3 player...


----------



## Mister Moo

MarkC said:


> Looks like it should have a built-in MP3 player...


Fortunes are made on ideas like that.


----------



## DarkNomad

I started a long time ago with a Dr. Grabow and it was pretty good for a no brainer inexpensive pipe. On a tour to Iraq a few years ago I picked up a Dunhill from one of the vendors at the local bazaar. I wasn't aware of the reputation of Dunhill...I just liked the finish and shape of the pipe and decided for $65 I couldn't go wrong. I found out later that it was worth upwards of 200-300 bucks...and I ruined it by using a torch lighter to light it frequently. Eventually that heat took it's toll and and cracked the bowl. :vs_sob: Lesson learned...do not use a torch to light your pipe! Anyway...

I replaced it with a Vauen Ruby from my local tobacconist and have been VERY happy with it. I also wasn't aware that you should replace the filter after each smoke of a pipe so I was getting bitter pipe and a little moisture in my smoke until I started replacing the filter each time. That being said...I do like the Vauen. 

I am currently a contractor working overseas and just returned from my vacation back home and I forgot my pipe...left at home in my truck. I've ordered a second Vauen and just received it today and am very pleased. The workmanship is excellent. Great shape, nice texture on the bowl, great finish (black), and very comfortable. I'm looking forward to my first bowl with it very soon.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I have some Vauen pipes although the prices for a new one [middle range factory product] are high.I really love the quality of their stems!


----------

